
Your Fitness App Is Probably Making You Fat, Here’s Why - adidash
https://medium.com/behavior-design/your-fitness-app-is-probably-making-you-fat-here-s-why-a115bfa0d790
======
aaddaarrsshh
Everyone knows that, these apps are of no use. People shold work on their own
to stay healthy without using these apps

